# How do I find Archived Colnago info?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm trying to find out what size diameter seatpost is on my '05 Colnago Mix. I did google search but no luck. Tried Colnago America but they don't have archived info. I have a setback post on my '05 Mix and looking at a Woodman Carbo seatpost to replace it but they only come in 31.6. I can't measure my post on the Mix as it is in LA and I am in PDX. TIA bubbas!


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> I'm trying to find out what size diameter seatpost is on my '05 Colnago Mix. I did google search but no luck. Tried Colnago America but they don't have archived info. I have a setback post on my '05 Mix and looking at a Woodman Carbo seatpost to replace it but they only come in 31.6. I can't measure my post on the Mix as it is in LA and I am in PDX. TIA bubbas!


+1

Having the same trouble finding the old Colnago paint schemes. Used to be on Trialtir's web site but that is long gone. Colnago America only has a few of the latest paint schemes. Are pics of the ole paint schemes gone for good???


----------



## bones711 (Dec 23, 2008)

*'05 Mix seat dia*



Ride-Fly said:


> I'm trying to find out what size diameter seatpost is on my '05 Colnago Mix. I did google search but no luck. Tried Colnago America but they don't have archived info. I have a setback post on my '05 Mix and looking at a Woodman Carbo seatpost to replace it but they only come in 31.6. I can't measure my post on the Mix as it is in LA and I am in PDX. TIA bubbas!


I have the 2005 catalog and it does not state the size. But, as for the Colnago seatposts listed the sizes available are 28.0 (C40/50) and 27.2. But, in the '04 & '06 catalogs they also list a 30.8.  Sorry, that's all I could find.


----------



## bones711 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Paint schemes*



Clevor said:


> +1
> 
> Having the same trouble finding the old Colnago paint schemes. Used to be on Trialtir's web site but that is long gone. Colnago America only has a few of the latest paint schemes. Are pics of the ole paint schemes gone for good???


Hi, you might try this link:

http://colnago-frames.com/index.htm

Hope this helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bones711 said:


> I have the 2005 catalog and it does not state the size. But, as for the Colnago seatposts listed the sizes available are 28.0 (C40/50) and 27.2. But, in the '04 & '06 catalogs they also list a 30.8.  Sorry, that's all I could find.


Thanks Bones! But see what I mean? Technical info is hard to come by from Colnago. I am just going to have to remember to measure the post when I'm in LA next time.


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

Just stumbled on this, but if you haven't found the seatpost size, it's 31.6. I have an 04 Mix. Nothing changed between the model years.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

rstel66 said:


> Just stumbled on this, but if you haven't found the seatpost size, it's 31.6. I have an 04 Mix. Nothing changed between the model years.


A 31.6?? I just had my Mix tuned at a LBS in SoCal and the mechanic measured the seattube diameter at 30.8. It makes sense to me since that is a size mentioned in Colnago
s 2004/5 catalogue. Are you absolutely sure that your '04 Mix has a 31.6? I can't believe that it would change from one year to another. Although I am not absolutely positive, I don't believe my frame has a sleeve insert to go from 31.6 to 30.8. That would not make sense either because 31.6 is a more common size.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> A 31.6?? I just had my Mix tuned at a LBS in SoCal and the mechanic measured the seattube diameter at 30.8. It makes sense to me since that is a size mentioned in Colnago
> s 2004/5 catalogue. Are you absolutely sure that your '04 Mix has a 31.6? I can't believe that it would change from one year to another. Although I am not absolutely positive, I don't believe my frame has a sleeve insert to go from 31.6 to 30.8. That would not make sense either because 31.6 is a more common size.


Colnago has always done whatever they wanted. The same model frame could have been delivered with different seatpost sizes in teh same year, let alone different years. Heck they even had some special headsets made for them with a unique diameter to make up for an error in the head tube sizes of the CT2. No problems when riding the bike, but will be fun when you go to replace teh headset down the road.


----------

